# Neue Allianz Gilde auf Tirion



## M3ack6D (11. November 2007)

Hi an alle die da draußen sind und auf dem Realm Tirion einen Allianz Charachter spielen.

Und zwar sieht mein Plan wie folgt aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde am 14.11 (Erscheinungsdatum von Patch2.3) eine Gilde eröffnen mit dem Titel: Qlimax

Ich persönlich werde die Gilde für all die jenigen Gründen die daran intersse gemeinsam ab 2.3 schnell hochzu Lvln durch die verkürzung der Eps etc.

Was ich brauche:

Mindestens lvl 19 egal welche klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen Spieler der eine Gilde hat bzw. Eine Gilde geleite hat und übernehemn möchte.
Dieser sollte sich bitte bei mir Ingame per post melden an -> Chazzer
Keine Flames oder so etwas bitte.

Wir werden dann halt so viele Member wie möglich auftreiben um viele Instanzen zu können bzw. Sammelquests gemeinsam zu machen.

Die Gildenbank wird ebenfalls dann vom Gm geleitet.
ich werde eine Art 2 Gm die halt fast alle rechte hat außer Ränge einzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es werden bitte nur Memeber genommen die min einen Charackter auf lvl 40 hatten um das gewisse NOOB fler herrauszutrennen.

Da ich nach gewisser Zeit lange nicht On Sein werde und möchte das die Gilde erhalten bleibt ist bei Eintritt auch eine kleine Gebühr fällig von 2g.

Da viele Später das Gold brauchen werden um sich ein Mount kaufen zu wollen, werden vorher die Main Chars genannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/4 des Mounts muss der Spieler slebst bezahlen der rest kann mit ausmachen der Gilde aufgeteielt weerden.

Dh. also 80g muss der Spieler zahlen und 10g für das Mount wird in der Gilde aufgeteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Achso es gibt bitte nur eine winzigkeit auf diesem Aufruf.
Bitte nur melden keine Kommentare sonst komme ich nacher mit dem Inviten durcheinander

Bis dahin M3ack6D
online: Chazzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (11. November 2007)

M3ack6D schrieb:


> Hi an alle die da draußen sind und auf dem Realm Tirion einen Allianz Charachter spielen.
> 
> Und zwar sieht mein Plan wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...




LOL

Und der Gildenmeister haut später mit dem Gold ab SUPER.

2g zahlen um in eine Gilde zukommen. ne is klar

Und min. ein Char auf 40 haben?? Es gibt leute die sind 70 und können trotzdem nicht ihren Char spielen.


----------



## M3ack6D (12. November 2007)

1. Ich hau damit nicht ab
2. Hab ich doch eine bitte geschrieben wer lesen kan is klar im vorteil ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (12. November 2007)

Es gibt auch leute die kaufen ihren char !!!! und sind höher als 40!!


----------



## Amarillo (12. November 2007)

Falsches Forum und beknackte Idee!


----------



## M3ack6D (12. November 2007)

Meine Hacke ne ? 
Ihr könnt net lesen oder ? soll ich das extra groß schreiben ? 
KEINE KOMMIS NUR LEUTE DIE IN DIE GILDE WOLLEN MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beaver1993 (12. November 2007)

M3ack6D schrieb:


> Meine Hacke ne ?
> Ihr könnt net lesen oder ? soll ich das extra groß schreiben ?
> KEINE KOMMIS NUR LEUTE DIE IN DIE GILDE WOLLEN MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.oO so kommt bestimmt keiner mehr ...

wenn der leader so aggressiev rüberkommt.
frag im realmforum von wow-europe

mfg beaver


----------



## Drachenei (12. November 2007)

zu einem forum gehören nun mal kommentare!

wenn dir das nicht passt machs ingame im GR-Channel!!!

außerdem die bedingungen sind echt mal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geld verlangen und dann noch verschwinden...ich sag ja nicht MIT dem geld...

aber wie vorhin schon erwähnt, man kann sich auch lvl 40 oder 70 etc.  kaufen!

mach doch lieber ne probezeit! das mit dem mindestlevel ist ja ok!

so gibst du unnoob-anfängern auch ma ne chance


und JA, ICH KANN LESEN! bin buchhändlerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katafalk (12. November 2007)

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das jemand ernsthaft in die Gilde will.
Aber man weis ja nicht, viel erfolg noch beim suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (12. November 2007)

jep.ich hab den Anfang des TE gelesen und war kurz am überlegen da ich nen 30er Mage auf Tirion habe... aber als dann kam .
ich bin ne längere Zeit nicht da und jeder soll 2 g bezahlen.
Ich bezweifle das du dadurch Spieler gewinnen wirst.
und der caps lock Beitrag wird dann wohl leider den Rest der interessenten vergrauen...
Sorry.

mach dich lieber zum Gm
frag jemanden ob er in der Zeit wo du weg bist als Stellvertreter die Sache weitermacht und hör auf die idee mit der Probezeit.
Wenne wiederkommst kannst du ja das Ruder wieder übernehmen.


----------



## Isegrim (12. November 2007)

M3ack6D schrieb:


> KEINE KOMMIS NUR LEUTE DIE IN DIE GILDE WOLLEN MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ins Gildenforum verschoben


----------



## Briefklammer (13. November 2007)

ich zahl doch kein gold um in ne gilde zu kommen und später haut der Gm dann ab ne danke da würd ich ne eigen gilde grünende bevor ich 2g zahle


----------



## GobliN (13. November 2007)

lächerlich...

Macht mal zu hier, sonst wird hier noch alles in Spam enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

